# fitted lpg tanks and Eurotunnel regulations



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok I am considering fitting under slung lpg tanks to free up the locker space my beloved gaslow system robs.

the regulation is :

_Vehicles fitted with LPG containers to power domestic services e.g. cooking, refrigeration, heating and water heaters are accepted as long as the containers are switched off, weigh no more than 47kg and are not more than 80% full. If your vehicle is fitted with such a container, you must declare this at Check-In. LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) and dual powered vehicles (i.e. vehicles fitted with an LPG tank as an alternative fuel) cannot be accepted for transport by Eurotunnel_

I have a few question I am struggling to answer 

1) Has anyone done the calculation as to what the largest tank you can fit and still meet Eurotunnel's (and how do they calculate this) ?

2) Do the tanks have to carry data plates stating this data?

3) Has anyone been turned away for having a heavier tank than there regulation allow or for not beeing able to prove its weight?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We have a 34-ft RV with a large fitted LPG tank (can't tell you its capacity right now, but big) and Eurotunnel have only ever checked to ensure a) it's turned off, and b) it's not more then 80% full. They have always checked it too.

Dougie.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I was looking at the same thing as a rule of thumb, I think they reckon about 1 KG = 2 litres therefore about 94 litres. On the basis that it can only be 80% full I was thinking of a 116 litre tank .

Have a look HERE

Andrew


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

androidGB said:


> I was looking at the same thing as a rule of thumb, I think they reckon about 1 KG = 2 litres therefore about 94 litres. On the basis that it can only be 80% full I was thinking of a 116 litre tank .
> 
> Have a look HERE
> 
> Andrew


But would the 47kg include the weight of the tank itself ?


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

I think the 47kg must be for the weight of the gas since most cylinders are rated this way rather than by litres capacity (i.e. a full 6kg Calor bottle weighs more than 6kg total).

If they ever ask, you could carry your installation documentation which should show that a 80% valve is fitted therefore it would not be possible to overfill, plus total capacity.

They have checked our twin 11kg Gaslow's every time, but since they are stamped 11kg, they know I can't have more than 22kg.

Pete


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

NorwegianBlue said:


> I think the 47kg must be for the weight of the gas since most cylinders are rated this way rather than by litres capacity (i.e. a full 6kg Calor bottle weighs more than 6kg total).
> 
> If they ever ask, you could carry your installation documentation which should show that a 80% valve is fitted therefore it would not be possible to overfill, plus total capacity.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your comments.

I didnt want to raise the issue with ET and make them aware of this issue and spoil it for others with larger tanks who might be getting through.

I WAS sure the restriction relates the Gross Weight of LPG tank....

_are accepted as long as the* containers* are switched off, *weigh no more than 47kg *and are not more than 80% full_

If they had meant 47kgs of gas then that is what the regulation would say so surly? I had reasoned this along the lines of a 3.5 tone van not having the 3.5 tone payload (silly I know) and that 47 kg was a weight if tank that could be "man handled" out of harms way, at least for the purposes of a Risk Assessment. lpg powered vehicles are I believe excluded from the Tunnel only because they were not included in the original and only assessment and not because they are actually more dangerous.

BUT re-considering with the wording used the weight restriction might relate to the Net Weight of the tank without gas..... ? Ah! my head hurts! 

I too have the gaslow 2x11kgs system and they do fall fall well within the limit imposed be it relative to the tanks net weight, carrying capacity or gross weight.

They have been rigorously checked by Eurotunnel each of the 4 times I have used it this year, even to the point of them asking me to run my engine with the taps turned off to ensure it was not a lpg propelled vehicle. (The inspector did not believe that the big red light, switch, and buzzer on the dash of my Laika was for the electric step LOL).

Although it might free up locker space unless I can achieve a decent increase in capacity it seems daft to swap to a fitted system. So if I/we wanted to play safe and assume that the restriction did indeed refer to the Gross Weight of the tank at full capacity (80% Full) how large can I/we go with a single fitted tank?

I'll message MTH too 8)

Thanks again


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

MrRob said:


> NorwegianBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 47kg must be for the weight of the gas since most cylinders are rated this way rather than by litres capacity (i.e. a full 6kg Calor bottle weighs more than 6kg total).
> ...


As 47Kg is the contents of a standard albeit large cylinder I reckon its definately 47Kg of gas. Its the size you see outside static (mobile) homes.


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> As 47Kg is the contents of a standard albeit large cylinder I reckon its definately 47Kg of gas. Its the size you see outside static (mobile) homes.


Ah ! Thanks,  I was unaware of that ..... not having room for such a cylinder's in any of my Compervans over the years LOL That mustt be where they got the number 47 from, and would back up my "man handling" observation albeit at a higher Gross Weight , but it is certainly not what the words used in the published regulation means ..... :?

Should I/we ask ET to clarify the situation ? or have they done this already?


----------



## 107401 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing to do with the channel tunnel but I would like to know where or who fits LPG tanks as I am interested in having it done how does it compare to Gaslow refillable tanks. Regards Paul


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

*Fittig LPG Tanks*



paulwight said:


> Nothing to do with the channel tunnel but I would like to know where or who fits LPG tanks as I am interested in having it done how does it compare to Gaslow refillable tanks. Regards Paul


I think I am going with Conrad Anderson, There prices seem good, they will be fitting other stuff for me at the same time and most importantly they looked after me very well last time , even though things went very wrong when they drilled through a gas pipe in a false floor there was no hesitation paying for ALL the costs for remedial work  (Id note they didnt handle Gas back then) .... (EDIT) now I have visions of them catching the escaping LPG .... I'll get my coat

I might have a spare gaslow 2x11 Kgs soon


----------



## 107401 (Oct 2, 2007)

Could well be interested in buying your old Gaslow System let me know if you decide to change. regards Paul


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

*ET's replys (part 1)*

ET "sales" don't understand the question either LOL and have confused me even more.

_
Thank you for your email.

Gas for cooking purposes may be carried as long as the bottle is no
larger than 50kg, max. cylinder size 47kg.

Regards

Sales Support Team_

I thought larger = Being of greater size, extent, capacity, quantity, or number..... not weight or am I nit picking.

I have asked the same question again in a different way :roll:


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

*ET's replys (part 2) and its NOT good news 8(*

Ok I have had a response.

My question was :

_[marq=down]I am trying to order the largest fixed LPG tank I can that fits the limit imposed by Eurotunnel.

Please confirm which of the following the 47Kg limit refers to.

1) Net Weight of the Cylinder (the weight of the empty Cylinder / Tare Weight)
2) Net Weight of the Contents (The maximum weight of the LPG the Cylinder is rated for / Payload)
3) Gross Weight (of both the contents and Cylinder)

There are massive variations the specification allowed dependent upon which definition of weight is used.

(It is the Net Weight of the Contents that is the weight by which the gas is sold in non user refillable bottles.)

I look forward to your confirmation.
[marq=up]_

The reply was :

_*Thank you for your email

Item number 3 is the correct one

Regards

Sales Support Team *_

Bum !


----------

